# Focal sub $29



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Focal 27A 11" Subwoofer Access Series No Reserve! - eBay (item 170510191625 end time Jul-17-10 07:32:34 PDT)


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, nice price. Only $49 after shipping... I don't have a use for it, but it's almost inexpensive enough to buy it just to have it.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

i think he meant to have them as auctions...why else would it say no reserve


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Listing has ended, for whatever reason.


----------



## 91 Coupe (Mar 19, 2008)

Check out his completed items listings. He's sold a whole bunch of them for $19.99 - $21.50.


----------



## ampaholic (May 9, 2010)

91 Coupe said:


> Check out his completed items listings. He's sold a whole bunch of them for $19.99 - $21.50.


Maybe he works at a Audio Shop  and he gets "bonuses"


----------

